# Feb 6 2017.MTIOPC. Clary: worship; Van Dixhoorn, WCF



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 11, 2017)

OPC sure has some heavy hitters who do the ongoing studies. In Vienna Va. on Feb 6.
• Book of Discipline, taught by the Rev. Stuart R. Jones. (One credit)
• Defending the Faith, (Presuppositional Apologetics), taught by the Rev. Dr.
William D. Dennison. (Two credits)
• Reformed Worship, taught by the Rev. Dr. Glen J. Clary (One credit)
• Westminster Standards, taught by the Rev. Dr. Chad B. Van Dixhoorn. (Two
credits)
http://www.opc.org/cce/MTIOPC/MTIOPC_Spring_2017_Vienna.pdf


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 11, 2017)

Why do they have a guy teaching Reformed Worship that celebrates other days (holidays) other than the Lord's Day, which would be contrary to their Standards?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 11, 2017)

I guess they should have asked you. Glenn, like many, preaches on them, but denies holy days. He's always 'liked' my anti calendar posts on FB. So; have you listened to him on the subject?


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 11, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I guess they should have asked you. Glenn, like many, preaches on them, but denies holy days. He's always 'liked' my anti calendar posts on FB. So; have you listened to him on the subject?



No I didn't mean that. I thought based on things I've read from him he was pro-extra holy days. That was confusing. Glad to be mistaken.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 12, 2017)

I believe these classes are limited to men in various stages of becoming elders. The courses have generally looked great.

I've had the pleasure of hearing Rev. Van Dixhoorn teach a few times and would love to hear him regarding the WCF.

In answer to the question raised above: the OPC generally holds to Christian liberty for individual congregations on such matters. I understand those of you who hold a position closer to the Puritan teachings, but would you not read or listen to someone who might offer great insight into other areas?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 12, 2017)

Again, I was commending the scholarship of the men in question like Chad who spent a decade working on the new edition of the minutes of the Westminster Assembly and Glen who is a scholar on worship issues. Glen was a student and friend of the eminent scholar on worship issues, the late Dr. Old, who recognized the man's weak areas but also who after many conversations brought Dr. Old around to the fact Knox and Calvin held to what we call the regulative principle of worship (Dr. Old was famously dismissive of the term in the back of his 1984 work on worship). Glen was far more accommodating to the silly season this last month than I like, but that is a different order of question than holding to a calendar or to pretended holy days. I think we need tougher stands if we are going to make headway on that issue; but folks like Glen give me hope at least that sound worship principles, Lord's day doctrine, etc. will have a voice in the OPC.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Jan 14, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Again, I was commending the scholarship of the men in question like Chad who spent a decade working on the new edition of the minutes of the Westminster Assembly and Glen who is a scholar on worship issues. Glen was a student and friend of the eminent scholar on worship issues, the late Dr. Old, who recognized the man's weak areas but also who after many conversations brought Dr. Old around to the fact Knox and Calvin held to what we call the regulative principle of worship (Dr. Old was famously dismissive of the term in the back of his 1984 work on worship). Glen was far more accommodating to the silly season this last month than I like, but that is a different order of question than holding to a calendar or to pretended holy days. I think we need tougher stands if we are going to make headway on that issue; but folks like Glen give me hope at least that sound worship principles, Lord's day doctrine, etc. will have a voice in the OPC.



Chris, 

These particular men might have a reason for hope in certain areas of the OPC, but I wouldn't hold your breath for the OPC as a whole. I have seen more down then up.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 14, 2017)

Maybe enough to probably keep hope alive longer than the PCA, which is the Titanic in comparison.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

